
Don’t defer Close() on writable files - Artemis2
https://joeshaw.org/dont-defer-close-on-writable-files/
======
SamReidHughes
Even if you check the error on close you don't know the data's been written to
disk. This doesn't win you any guarantees on its own, but it is necessary to
consider if you do sync later and want to prevent errors from leaking through.

